# Considering living in spain



## joanner (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Im thinking seriously considering living in Spain. Its something weve always wanted to do. Can any one please tell me if the spanish schools are any good (ages 12 and 10 - boys) and what the prospects of me finding a job. I have got sales background and business admin but i would really would only want part time as i would be looking after my sons. Is the cost of living ok ie food bills rent car hire? I would appreciate any advice Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

joanner said:


> Hi Im thinking seriously considering living in Spain. Its something weve always wanted to do. Can any one please tell me if the spanish schools are any good (ages 12 and 10 - boys) and what the prospects of me finding a job. I have got sales background and business admin but i would really would only want part time as i would be looking after my sons. Is the cost of living ok ie food bills rent car hire? I would appreciate any advice Cheers.



Speaking as a teaching assistant who works with kids that age, isn't that a really tough age for kids in their native language in their native school system? 

Spanish schools (at least the ones I know) are good, but it could be a really rough change for your little guys.


----------



## joanner (Apr 24, 2010)

halydia said:


> Speaking as a teaching assistant who works with kids that age, isn't that a really tough age for kids in their native language in their native school system?
> 
> Spanish schools (at least the ones I know) are good, but it could be a really rough change for your little guys.


Well thanks for your reply.... Obviously i want whats best for them but if they adapt to that way of life im sure it would be a better way of life for them if not i would come back to Britain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I brought my kids over here when they were 11 and 13. My 11yo is now 13 and absolutely hates everything about Spain! She's in a state school, refuses to speak Spanish and isnt doing well there, hates the heat, hated the 4 months of constant rain we've just had, even tells me she hates me for making her come here (we'll put it down to hormones!!) and would give anything to go back to the UK. My son who is now 15 is at an international school half way thru the course work for IGCSEs. He likes Spain, but I wouldnt say his quality of life is any better than in the UK at all?? He's a quiet chap tho and altho he has mates who try to get him to go out and about, he's not interested??!

The work situation isnt good here. But it depends on what qualifications you have, if they're needed here and if you can speak and write spanish. There are telesales jobs around, but most are commission only. 
Jo xxx


----------



## joanner (Apr 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> I brought my kids over here when they were 11 and 13. My 11yo is now 13 and absolutely hates everything about Spain! She's in a state school, refuses to speak Spanish and isnt doing well there, hates the heat, hated the 4 months of constant rain we've just had, even tells me she hates me for making her come here (we'll put it down to hormones!!) and would give anything to go back to the UK. My son who is now 15 is at an international school half way thru the course work for IGCSEs. He likes Spain, but I wouldnt say his quality of life is any better than in the UK at all?? He's a quiet chap tho and altho he has mates who try to get him to go out and about, he's not interested??!
> 
> The work situation isnt good here. But it depends on what qualifications you have, if they're needed here and if you can speak and write spanish. There are telesales jobs around, but most are commission only.
> Jo xxx


Well i think thats put me off LOL. On a more serious note i suppose i would have to try for myself and see how the kids get on! I don't suppose you would never do anything if you never give it a go! We cant speak any spanish but im sure we would pick it up. Also im sure i could get a job waitressing or something for the time being.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

joanner said:


> Well i think thats put me off LOL. On a more serious note i suppose i would have to try for myself and see how the kids get on! I don't suppose you would never do anything if you never give it a go! We cant speak any spanish but im sure we would pick it up. Also im sure i could get a job waitressing or something for the time being.



Dreams keep us going! Maybe you should come over for a fact finding mission and see whats around before you give up anything in the UK. The job situation here is really bad, I doubt you'd find a waitressing job. But, like I say, maybe visit and see what its like and ask around about work! Bring the kids and see what they think of it

Jo xxx


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Your sons would not be able to adapt well into a spanish school at their ages .. they don't speak spanish and chances are they will be left to one side by the teachers. So ultimately their education will suffer.

My daughter came here when she was 9 and is now 11.. it's been heartbreaking seeing her crying not able to understand the school work or what the teachers are saying !!

I have younger ones and they are doing great ... but that's because they are much younger. (Even though sometimes they don't understand fully what's going on)

My recommendation is come for holidays... best of both worlds and when they finish their schooling come and live here.


----------



## perdiu83 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Living in Spain*

My sons came to Spain when they were 3 and 7. They went to Spanish school and both of them have done really well. I agree with other previous posts, come for a long holiday, visit different areas and schools, talk to expats, then make up your own mind if it is right for you and your family.

As for work, things are very, very difficult over in Spain. There are not many full or part time jobs available and lots of people trying to find work.

Good luck


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The economic situation here is dire -unemployment around 20% -and likely to get worse. I doubt very much if you could survive with a part-time job,assuming you were lucky enough to find one. Speaking Spanish is essential and some people find it difficult to learn a foreign language.
If you were on your own then I'd say give it a chance but with two chidren......no way.
The cost of living here isn't much different from the UK. The only people who are living comfortably here at this time are those with secure, well-remunerated employment and retirees with good pension income.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

joanner said:


> Hi Im thinking seriously considering living in Spain. Its something weve always wanted to do. Can any one please tell me if the spanish schools are any good (ages 12 and 10 - boys) and what the prospects of me finding a job. I have got sales background and business admin but i would really would only want part time as i would be looking after my sons. Is the cost of living ok ie food bills rent car hire? I would appreciate any advice Cheers.


It is hard enough changing schools in the UK at these ages & you need to think about putting them into a system where they will not understand a single word being spoken.

You have more chance of getting seven pounds of rocking horse poo than you have off getting a job (bye & large), but of course you may have an income that you have not mentioned ?
You will need this income of course to rent accommodation/rent a car/medical cover/food to live/etc etc, but a couple of grand a month should be OK.

Good country to bring the children up in though & if you can afford it a trial run for 6/12 months ?, so good luck on your move.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

We moved earlier this year, our girls are 9 and 6 and I considered that to be the upper age at which we could move them, even though we have lived abroad before. Due to our 'bouncing' they are very adaptable and they have settled well into spanish school, but it's early days and even the eldest has 2 full years left at primaria - primary school - before she will really have to knuckle down and work hard for her 'high school certificate'. 

In the Valencia province (which we are in for education) they have a scheme where new pupils are taken aside for extra spanish classes, usually while the other children are doing 'lengua' - literacy, but I'm not sure that's a national program. The age difference is clear already - my little one is now with the rest of the class for lengua, the older one is still having extra lessons. Other people I know here who moved with older children did the same as Jo - the secondary age (12+) go to international school and the younger ones to spanish school. BTW Jo sorry to heasr she's still resisting! 

Mine are also in the castellano stream; in this province another language - valenciano - is given equal status in education, and this is the case in many other areas of Spain.

Work wise things are very hit and miss here, contracts are rare so even if you manage to find a job you have not protection and no rights to keep it. As said above flent spanish is required for most jobs, and french, german and italian are becoming more and more desirable as well! If you entreprenurial and make cakes, do children's parties or anything like that, it might earn you a few pennies. 

Just to finish - it took us most of 15 months to make the decision to move, 5 research trips in 2009 and a lot of 'settlement funds' for rents and deposits, gas bottles, shipping of stuff, car licensing, school books (about 200 euros each!). It's very different to a holiday!!

Sorry this is kinda long winded but I hope it helps
Rachel x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> We moved earlier this year, our girls are 9 and 6 and I considered that to be the upper age at which we could move them, even though we have lived abroad before. Due to our 'bouncing' they are very adaptable and they have settled well into spanish school, but it's early days and even the eldest has 2 full years left at primaria - primary school - before she will really have to knuckle down and work hard for her 'high school certificate'.
> 
> In the Valencia province (which we are in for education) they have a scheme where new pupils are taken aside for extra spanish classes, usually while the other children are doing 'lengua' - literacy, but I'm not sure that's a national program. The age difference is clear already - my little one is now with the rest of the class for lengua, the older one is still having extra lessons. Other people I know here who moved with older children did the same as Jo - the secondary age (12+) go to international school and the younger ones to spanish school. BTW Jo sorry to heasr she's still resisting!
> 
> ...


It sounds as if your 2 are at the same school as my younger dd - unfortunately the extra help isn't given at all schools in the town - let alone the province or the country

your girls are more or less the same age as my 2 were when they started in the Spanish system - they were nearly 9 & 5 - they have settled in totally & are now more Spanish than English!

my older dd (now 14) chose to move from the Castellano line to the Valenciano line when she moved to secondary school - less foreigners there, my younger dd (now nearly 11) is still in the Castellano line in primary though.!!


----------



## pensionsandsavings (Apr 14, 2010)

Just a note on car rental prices - I have been renting a car here for the past 5 months (Estepona). during the "off" season you can get some real deals - €200 a month for a brand new fiat Panda in my case. However, with summer approaching prices are now shooting up as you would expect. the quote for next month is €440 and increasing until the end of the summer. Its no surprise but just another thing to factor in the budget.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

*A difference in upbringing and attitudes*

We believe we have remarked previously that one of the reasons we moved here was the behaviour of the children/teenagers/youths here when compared with that of the young people back in UK. While it is wrong to generalise, isolated incidents can often be symptomatic of an underlying attitude. The incident (in the UK) to which I am referring was when sat at a table minding my own business in a restaurant some ice cream was thrown at me for absolutely no reason. When I made a comment about it, the pig ignorant father of the child responsible started having a go at me, almost suggesting that it was my fault for being in the flight-path of the dollop of his child’s ice cream.

We are constantly being surprised by fresh insights into the local life and attitudes that reinforce our belief that we made the right move coming here. SWMBO teaches English to some of the children in the village in private classes held in the parish hall. The local school had organised a couple of coach trips, one to the Sierra Nevada and one to the Cazorla National park. These trips would coincide with one of her student groups’ English classes, which they did not want to miss. SWMBO offered them alternative classes on Saturdays and such is the commitment of these children, they were all quite agreeable except one boy who would have been playing football, so they agreed on a Monday. That sort of commitment is indicative of an underlying attitude to life here – no skiving off (in UK it would be “we can miss a lesson, hooray!”), to do one’s best, to be part of everything, to get most out of life. Totally different from our experience in UK.

In this connection, the range of out-of-school activities is quite amazing for a village. There is something for every child. One of the prides of the village is its band and many of the youngsters work hard to become members of it. Rubio and I often meet SWMBO after school and we sometimes take a circuitous route back to the house. This route will often take us through the Plaza del Carmen (the old centre of the village) and we will sit for a while and take in the atmosphere. On one side of the plaza is a building, the ground floor of which is used by the band for rehearsals. 

While sitting there one afternoon a group of SWMBO’s students came along for rehearsal but since they were a little early they had to wait for the bandmaster’s arrival. These children didn’t just get up to mischief, nor misbehave nor start roughhousing one another; they just got on with what they were supposed to be there for – rehearsing. No instruments with them, just their music books so they sung the tunes. Not only was the music enjoyable for us, it was also heart-warming to hear their dedication.

This is what your kids will have to match up to.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Totally agree. The only yobs I've seen here have been British.
The first thing that struck me when I left the UK for the CR was the total absence of feral youth. The only sign of juvenile misbehaviour I saw in the small town where we first lived was a neatly-written piece of graffiti on a public bench proclaiming 'Ja jsem vandal' I'm a vandal'.
There appear to be very few children or teenagers in our area, which is slightly eerie, come to think of it.


----------



## joanner (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments. The situation i'm in is'nt a bad one! My hubby is a High Voltage Engineer and would actually still live in the UK and visit me on weekends and any holidays he has. (He works all around England). I have someone interested in renting our house for the time being so it would give us 6/12 months to actually go out there and give it a good go!

My initial thoughts are to rent our house out, rent one in Spain, see if we adapt and then we can look at something more permanent if we like it. Im sure opportunites will arise when im there. The children are clever and i dont think they will have any problems learning to speak the Language, at the end of the day I don't feel i can lose out. I would'nt mind a part time job but if i don't get one then my hubby will still be keeping us!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

joanner said:


> Thanks for all your comments. The situation i'm in is'nt a bad one! My hubby is a High Voltage Engineer and would actually still live in the UK and visit me on weekends and any holidays he has. (He works all around England). I have someone interested in renting our house for the time being so it would give us 6/12 months to actually go out there and give it a good go!
> 
> My initial thoughts are to rent our house out, rent one in Spain, see if we adapt and then we can look at something more permanent if we like it. Im sure opportunites will arise when im there. The children are clever and i dont think they will have any problems learning to speak the Language, at the end of the day I don't feel i can lose out. I would'nt mind a part time job but if i don't get one then my hubby will still be keeping us!



Try it!! But be prepared for it to be stressful, expensive and hard work. Always expect the unexpected! My husband commutes and it is not easy or fun for any of us!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> Try it!! But be prepared for it to be stressful, expensive and hard work. Always expect the unexpected! My husband commutes and it is not easy or fun for any of us!
> 
> Jo xxx


I would certainly second what Jo has said. My OH commutes from the UK, and it can be very stressful at times. During the winter he was stuck in the UK because of the snow, rerouted to other airports when blizzards affected flights, and then the volcano caused all sorts of problems! Psycologically it is tough when you are expecting to see your husband and then they can't get back. Its not great for the kids either. But, it is lovely when it all works and you can really enjoy life here in Spain. We are very outdoor people and really appreciate being able to live out of doors for a large part of the year.

If you rent your house in the UK and rent here, as you have suggested, it will give you an opportunity to see if it works for you. You need to be strong minded people, mentally tough and resourceful. Good luck with it all


----------



## joanner (Apr 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> Try it!! But be prepared for it to be stressful, expensive and hard work. Always expect the unexpected! My husband commutes and it is not easy or fun for any of us!
> 
> Jo xxx


Its stressful living here as my hubbys away for weeks on end! Its also expensive here and we get taxed to hell. The kids around here are getting worse and the weather is **** to say the least. There's no jobs as ive just been made redundant from my job (8 years). It cant be any more stressful than that! 
Thanks for your advice though. I understand you've actually been there and done that so obviously i will take into account any advice you are anyone is giving me. It seems that ive had no positive feed back from anyone proper. 
It would be nice to hear something good x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

joanner said:


> Its stressful living here as my hubbys away for weeks on end! Its also expensive here and we get taxed to hell. The kids around here are getting worse and the weather is **** to say the least. There's no jobs as ive just been made redundant from my job (8 years). It cant be any more stressful than that!
> Thanks for your advice though. I understand you've actually been there and done that so obviously i will take into account any advice you are anyone is giving me. It seems that ive had no positive feed back from anyone proper.
> It would be nice to hear something good x


I'm really sorry that I sound so negative. I understand all the things you're saying and maybe you've just got me at a bad time, cos we're toying with going back to the UK cos there are no jobs here (infinitely worse than the UK) and I really need one and I'm convinced that I'll stand a better chance there than here!!?? The cost of living is shooting up, everything is so expensive here now, its very stressful and the exchange rate is terrible. But as I say, what with the weather and other things that have happened here (that damn volcanoe didnt help lol), I'm probably being over negative. 

I'm sure someone will come along who's feeling more positive. And have a good read of some other posts on here and you'll get a vibe on what its like



Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

joanner said:


> Its stressful living here as my hubbys away for weeks on end! Its also expensive here and we get taxed to hell. The kids around here are getting worse and the weather is **** to say the least. There's no jobs as ive just been made redundant from my job (8 years). It cant be any more stressful than that!
> Thanks for your advice though. I understand you've actually been there and done that so obviously i will take into account any advice you are anyone is giving me. It seems that ive had no positive feed back from anyone proper.
> It would be nice to hear something good x


Well this is good Private Property Advertising - Properties For Sale Or To Let By Owners - Villa for Sale (Inland Valencia Spain) and yes you can buy this stunning villa for the price of a UK semi.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm feeling a bit more positive today. The good things are that the sun shines and during the summer the outdoor life is great. The kids have a long summer holiday so theres plenty of time to do things, go exploring, swim, go to the beach. The evenings are long and warm so lots of BBQs and sitting outside listening to the crickets. Its so hot that midnight swims are a lovely way to cool down at bed time............ Petrol, alcohol and cigarettes are cheaper than the UK and food maybe a little less expensive.....

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm feeling a bit more positive today. The good things are that the sun shines and during the summer the outdoor life is great. The kids have a long summer holiday so theres plenty of time to do things, go exploring, swim, go to the beach. The evenings are long and warm so lots of BBQs and sitting outside listening to the crickets. Its so hot that midnight swims are a lovely way to cool down at bed time............ Petrol, alcohol and cigarettes are cheaper than the UK and food maybe a little less expensive.....
> 
> Jo xxx


It's amazing what a difference a day/the weather makes, isn't it?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Good weather and cheap house prices won't put food on the table, alas, but.......I was looking in Sur yesterday and was amazed to find the Situations Vacant section now spreads over several columns. True, there are a lot of commission only jobs and the usuaL 'Girls wanted for sauna' etc. but there were quite a few vacancies in catering and book-keeping. 
(There was also a 'wanted' ad for women aged between 45 and 70 for adult movies. There is hope for me yet should I fall on hard times..........)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

joanner said:


> Its stressful living here as my hubbys away for weeks on end! Its also expensive here and we get taxed to hell. The kids around here are getting worse and the weather is **** to say the least. There's no jobs as ive just been made redundant from my job (8 years). It cant be any more stressful than that!
> Thanks for your advice though. I understand you've actually been there and done that so obviously i will take into account any advice you are anyone is giving me. It seems that ive had no positive feed back from anyone proper.
> It would be nice to hear something good x


I think you've had plenty of positive advice, it's just that you've been given some negative info as well, because that's the true situation!  Logically it can't all be good, and it wouldn't be much good if the forum only told you one side of the story. 
The more positive opinions/ advice that you've been offered are to come over for extended periods and see "the lie of the land". Think about where you'd actually like to live, look at the schools, supermarket prices, healthcare, paperwork, jobs on offer, all year round weather, etc etc. If you're still excited about it and can see it happening start getting the family's mind around the language (and make sure you study the right one)...
Making the decision won't be quick or easy - but it has to be the right one.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry JoanneR - I don't know if you've put down in the thread the ages of your children. Below a certain age, 10 I guess, I would go for state (with recommendations on the school in the area you choose obviously at the very least) and get yourself immersed in the language.

Positives? Well, you're used to your OH being away for weeks on end - there's Lynn and Jo on this forum whose OHs commute regularly. Is that something you could cope with? If you don't have to work and your supporting yourself with renting your UK property out as well, get your paperwork in order, then yes, why not? Just don't be silly about your budget - downscale it from (not that I'm saying you have a dream of....) a grand villa with a massive pool, tripping to and from the UK to visit family/friends and be a little conservative until you get that experience under your belt and as PW says, the "lie of the land".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> It's amazing what a difference a day/the weather makes, isn't it?



Lots of issues going on in the "jojo" household! Making it difficult to recommend the RELAXED, wonderful lifestyle here right now!! But yes the sun is shining at last, the birds are singing and OH is here







mrypg9 said:


> (There was also a 'wanted' ad for women aged between 45 and 70 for adult movies. There is hope for me yet should I fall on hard times..........)


You must PM me the phone number LOLOL

Jo xxx


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

joanner said:


> Thanks for all your comments. The situation i'm in is'nt a bad one! My hubby is a High Voltage Engineer and would actually still live in the UK and visit me on weekends and any holidays he has. (He works all around England). I have someone interested in renting our house for the time being so it would give us 6/12 months to actually go out there and give it a good go!
> 
> My initial thoughts are to rent our house out, rent one in Spain, see if we adapt and then we can look at something more permanent if we like it. Im sure opportunites will arise when im there. The children are clever and i dont think they will have any problems learning to speak the Language, at the end of the day I don't feel i can lose out. I would'nt mind a part time job but if i don't get one then my hubby will still be keeping us!


If you rent your house out which covers the mortgage and pays for your spanish one, then thats a plus.

Is your husband is OK to fly to and from Spain every weekend (and can afford it)..if it doesn't worry him with the extra travel, then thats another plus.

Are you used to being on your own with the kids...no other family? This is where alot of expats struggle..They don't have the family support any more. If you're used to this, then that's another plus.

As for your kids,,,they are a bit too old but if you devote yourself to helping them to learn the language and homework. You must start learning NOW,, you really need to get the basics under your belt..If you think you can do this, then thats another plus.

Part time work - or any work - still has to be a negative but if you don't need the cash then its not a worry.

Anyway, some pluses...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by mrypg9 View Post
(There was also a 'wanted' ad for women aged between 45 and 70 for adult movies. There is hope for me yet should I fall on hard times..........)

I tried to get the wife interested but she declined !


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

joanner said:


> The children are clever and i dont think they will have any problems learning to speak the Language, at the end of the day I don't feel i can lose out. I would'nt mind a part time job but if i don't get one then my hubby will still be keeping us!


The children are another consideration.

Do they have friends they will miss if you move out to Spain? If you promise them that they'll be able to see their friends in the holidays, will the parents be able to pay to fly them out and will you be able to put them up? Or will you be able to afford to fly your children back and where will they stay?

Are they close to their grandparents or other extended family? How will they feel about not seeing them? Will they miss them?

They will have to cope with another language, curriculum and examination system and different teaching methods. Are they happy to do this?

And if it doesn't work out and you have to go back to the UK after a year or two, they will have missed those years in the British education system, just as they're coming up to taking important external exams. How well would they cope with that?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Please, just come over and have a look! Find an area with the right weather for you, North is UK climate-ish, the south is hot, near the things you want to be near - An Airport if your husband is commuting and have a look, find some Brits and ask them how they're dealing with life etc. Its the only way you're gonna know and understand! We can tell you how we find it and give you an idea, but only you can know whether its for you. Its an expensive move to come over with the family, and without the knowledge of visiting a few times, its one very big gamble

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Listen to Jo, she is wise well beyond her years (that's a compliment by the way....... I don't want to upset a forum boss)

Everything's different here. Even the daftest everyday things that you wouldn't even think about in the UK can turn into sagas. You have to come over for a rekky (more than once if possible) so you can see how things work here that will affect you.

A bit of experience gained now could save you so much heartache in the future.




Doggy


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't worry about the kids, they'll be just fine and probably adapt better than you. Their quality of life (and yours!) will undoubtedly be much higher than it is now. Missing years in a UK school? from what I've seen, they will be much better off!

If you don't do it, you will forever wonder "What if?"

P.S. From what I hear on this and other forums (fora?) it is the adults who seem to have more difficulty adapting to their new life.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Don't worry about the kids, they'll be just fine and probably adapt better than you. Their quality of life (and yours!) will undoubtedly be much higher than it is now. Missing years in a UK school, from what I've seen, they will be much better off!
> 
> If you don't do it, you will forever wonder "What if?"


........ and that is very true!! However, research and planning is essential! And alot depends on where and how you live in the UK as to whether Spain would be any better for them

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joanner - you've never been to Spain right? and you dont know too much about it, or which part you'd want to live in? Its a huge country

So what is it you think you will gain from living here? What are you looking for? - and dont answer with any reference to leaving the UK

I'm not saying the above to be awkward, its important that you answer - at least to yourself. Its not cheap to set up over here, you'll need deposits for housing, possibly buy furnishings, a car, sundries..... you're looking at 5000€ I'd say, altho maybe less without the car, but you'll need a buffer and then at least 1500€ a month min to live on. So you need to get it clear in your head before making a big financial outlay that this is the right place for you and the kids. 

You should so come over before you decide

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought I'd put this post here, it was written in answer to another post on here, but thought it may give you another insight and maybe relevant to your decision !



Irishgirl said:


> Hi all,
> I have written about this very thing before. I agree with the post, I am here a year and a half now and it was very tough and still is tough!! The language is still tough and i have a long way to go with this. My OH works away every week even though he is employed by a company in Barcelona, he has to go where the work is. When we moved here it took us 10 months to get a job and we spent €22,000 in that 10 months getting set up and living etc, by no means cheap!!! He is fluent is Spanish cause I do think if he wasnt we wouldnt still be living here.
> I have a friend who moved here from the States and her children who were 10 and 11 when they moved here and found the language very hard and especially when they had to learn Catalan more so than spanish!! They have gotten an opportunity to move back to the states and the children are so delighted that they are moving back..... My friend didnt realise that the children were finding it so tough even though she is very close to her kids, they were just getting on with it!!
> Life here is good when you are settled but getting to that stage takes lots of time and money!!



Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Jojo ....did you not note the upper age limit? LOL



I'm nearer the bottom and with my looks I'd have to produce my birth cetificate to prove I'm old enough!!!!!!! :eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm nearer the bottom and with my looks I'd have to produce my birth cetificate to prove I'm old enough!!!!!!! :eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo
You are stealing my lines (to you!)


----------



## joanner (Apr 24, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Don't worry about the kids, they'll be just fine and probably adapt better than you. Their quality of life (and yours!) will undoubtedly be much higher than it is now. Missing years in a UK school? from what I've seen, they will be much better off!
> 
> If you don't do it, you will forever wonder "What if?"
> 
> P.S. From what I hear on this and other forums (fora?) it is the adults who seem to have more difficulty adapting to their new life.


Thank you x


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

joanner said:


> Thank you x


But poster doesn't have kids ...... 

Please listen to us who do !!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> But poster doesn't have kids ......
> 
> Please listen to us who do !!!


but we have lots of friends who do!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> but we have lots of friends who do!


I think that young kids really do benefit from coming to Spain, I'm forever saying that I wish we'd come here when mine were much younger. There would have been so much for them to do and see, they would have settled better and enjoyed life more IMO. Once they hit 10, 11 ish, they have usually found their place in their little world. They have their friends, their routine, they know where the are.

My kids sobbed for a couple of weeks when we moved here, they missed their friends, their old bedrooms and beds, the garden, Auntie Sue visiting with sweets on a Friday............ I really hadnt axected that. My son gradually began to enjoy Spain, my daughter, notoriously never has. But the life here for mine, really isnt that much different to that in the UK. Mine soon got bored with the pool, dont like the beach, stay in cos its too hot and really dont care a jot about the beautiful scenery or the pretty towns and villages

Jo xxx


----------



## joanner (Apr 24, 2010)

Im looking at private schools they are quite expensive. Whats the difference between a international school and a private school and are they just as expensive?
Has anyone sent their child(ren) to a state school, i know you said earlier Jo that you did and your daughter hates it, does anyone know anyone who has?
I think thats my main concern at the moment! I know we could'nt afford to send the kids to a private school at the moment.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes I've got 3 kids in (Spanish) state school here, but we came over in 2005 JoanneR. At that stage the twins were 7 and youngest was 6 - the encouraging factor which reassured me was that although my OH is Spanish, he moved to the UK when he was 8 years old, not speaking a word of English - and basically started his life, both educational and professional there, and doing very well. The fact that at that age he became fluent in another language was a plus factor as we were then doing the same thing but the other way around. Although I put them with a Spanish tutor for a while before we came over, they didn't really speak much of the language at all - however, the school was brilliant and for a short while, they had extra Spanish lessons to bring them up to speed - which at the age they were at the time, was incredibly fast. Plus, being in a totally Spanish environment, surrounded by Spanish kids - well, it was a bit like throwing them in at the deep end but it worked. But on the other hand, with a Spanish OH and myself speaking Spanish, then obviously that lessened the pain somewhat as well.

I think at the age your children are now (I've re-read the thread - 12 and 10 iirc) would be pushing it to say the least. It's not impossible, but it would require a huge commitment with the language and you ALL working at it - tough when you've got the school curriculum to get through. Also I believe it depends where you go. Here where I am for example, it's totally Spanish (both Castellano and Gallego). If you go to a mainly predominant Brit expat area, although on the one hand it would be easier for you, there are not so favourable reports of the education they would receive - but Steve Hall will hopefully be able to comment on that further.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

From people I've spoken to here in Javea, it takes an average of 1 full school year to become fully fluent in Spanish - obviously that means some are quicker and some slower. The main trouble with bringing a 12 year old is the HUGE diffference between primary and secondary work wise compared with the UK. Primary school is the 'grounding' of education, both intellectually, socially and morally, the curriculum is broad and very varied. Secondary school is HARD HARD work. The children only work til 2pm in school but will then have 3-4 hrs of homework, constant assessment, holiday project work and the HSC in only 4 yrs. A social life is definatley on a back burner. I know at least two children who have been held back in primary until their spanish picks up. 

Mine are nearly 10 and nearly 7 and are coping well in spanish school but we have time - my eldest daughter has 2 full years until secondary. There have been tears but they have made friends and I have been very relaxed re:expectations - basically 'make friends and try and understand as much as you can' is the brief til the end of this school year.

My advice to you would be to think about international for the eldest (which was our thinking if our eldest couldn't/doesn't settle). Xabia Interational College (for example) is popular here and has a good website (just google it).

Sorry if I sounded negative before - if you have other income and are used to raising the kids alone, you're halfway there, however education is an issue, and if your children have a great childhood but no transferable skills that's gonna be a problem. They will always be able to work in the UK and should be equipped to take full advantage of that - the good news is, if the youngest can manage in spanish school then the spanish higher level baccalaereate (sp) gets more points on UCCAS than 3 average A'levels, and being bilingual will be a bonus. The eldest taking IGCSE's will put them in a great position too.

Good luck with your research - I second all the advice above wrt research trips to find an area you like. In Feb 2009 (i.e. the middle of winter) we drove along the coast - has to be the coast, my husband is a scuba instructor! - from Malaga to Barcelona in 3 weeks looking for the spot we liked, it was invaluable AND a great family road trip too. We rented a house in Nerja to explore the CDS and then Murcia and then just north of Valencia to really explore all the areas. Recommend it.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

joanner said:


> Im looking at private schools they are quite expensive. Whats the difference between a international school and a private school and are they just as expensive?
> Has anyone sent their child(ren) to a state school, i know you said earlier Jo that you did and your daughter hates it, does anyone know anyone who has?
> I think thats my main concern at the moment! I know we could'nt afford to send the kids to a private school at the moment.


There are state schools in Spain, as in the UK, then there are private Spanish schools that follow the Spanish curriculum and language, and then there are International schools which generally follow the English curriculum and teach in English. 

When we came here, we put both ours into an International school, however, my daughter, who was never happy leaving England didnt like it and at the same time the exchange rate slipped, so money was a bit tighter than we'd budgeted for. So we put her into a state school where she was bullied - mainly by the other english kids who were there, the Spanish kids didnt want to know her - anyway, she wasnt happy, so we put her back into the International school - still no happier, we changed her yet again to a different Spanish school which she quite likes, altho she hates Spain and will not learn the language or do any school work! In retrospect we gave in to easily with her, but I dont think it would have made much difference to her happiness!

My son on the other hand flourished at the International school and loves being in Spain, altho he doesnt actually get involved in life here particularly. He rides his quad bike around the garden, plays on his PS3, etc. watches TV, occasionally sees his mates, does all the things he would probably do in the UK. I did manage to get him to go in the swimming pool last weekend!

I really wish we'd moved to Spain when they were younger, they would have benefited from the outdoor life far more! Neither of mine like the beach or the heat. In fact they're both quite a miserable couple

Jo xxx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> I really wish we'd moved to Spain when they were younger, they would have benefited from the outdoor life far more! Neither of mine like the beach or the heat. *In fact they're both quite a miserable couple*



Feel the love


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

If you let your home and it has a mortgage be aware that your conditions re your mortgage supplier will change. The terms of the repayments will vary as you now have tenants.Also your insurance for the same reason. The tax man will want his slice,it is now a business. Keeping the whole transaction secret is a big no no. It is difficult to deal with any house problems long distance but not impossible. Should you use an agent they will want paying. The difference between your future mortgage repayments and your rental income wants to be substantial.We thought of this but when all was taken into account,it wasn't worth the hassle.I don't know if the spanish tax man would take an interest in your UK property,perhaps someone else could advise.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The OP started this thread over 3 years ago so your post might not be seen....


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you researched the new regulations for registering on the foreigners register?
Have you researched the cost of keeping a child in a state school-I don't mean private?
Have you got enough money saved to last for a few years?
Can you afford private health care, including dental?
Have you studied the tax implications of moving to Spain?
If the answer to any of these is NO, then keep Spain for holidays only.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Have you researched the new regulations for registering on the foreigners register?
> Have you researched the cost of keeping a child in a state school-I don't mean private?
> Have you got enough money saved to last for a few years?
> Can you afford private health care, including dental?
> ...


who are you answering???


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

joanner, obviously!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> joanner, obviously!


ahhhh

the OP who asked the question in April 2010 then??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> ahhhh
> 
> the OP who asked the question in April 2010 then??



But useful information nonetheless

Jo xx


----------

